# Heat press stores in NYC



## debbiebelle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey , Does anyone know of any stores in New York that sell Heat press???? also do trade shows come to the Big Apples

Cheers

D


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you want to purchase a heat press?


----------



## dudeamongus (Oct 14, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Do you want to purchase a heat press?


I would like to purchase one in Manhattan. Does anybody know where?


----------

